# Circle Jig



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

Well I have so many friends asking for sets of corn hole boards I thought I would make a circle jig. I made it to fit my Craftsman Combo Kit. It will do a circle 6" to 25".

Greg


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good. If you hadn't said, I would have thought it was factory made.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks good to me too:thumbsup: What size bit do you have it calibrated for?


----------



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Looks good to me too:thumbsup: What size bit do you have it calibrated for?


3/8 bit is what I am using.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice looking jig. Similar to one like this. Cool idea of using plexi. I've made several of those just using ¼" plywood...less expensive, and with no fixed holes makes it variable.








 







.


----------



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Nice looking jig. Similar to one like this. Cool idea of using plexi. I've made several of those just using ¼" plywood...less expensive, and with no fixed holes makes it variable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to make one like that for my Ryobi router. It is only a 1.75 hp and is not as heavy. I would have used hardboard but we had this extra plexi laying around.

Greg


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's my version of the Jasper 400 circle jig. Major difference is mine doesn't attach to the router. The hole in the center is 1/2" so I just install a 1/2" guide bushing and drop it in the hole. Nice because the cord doesn't wrap around the router while you are cutting the circle, the jig just spins around the guide bushing:smile:


----------



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

some motivating stuff here.i would also like to use same method for small circle on my hybrid pantorouter.this way i think i would be able to make recess drawer pull as well.thanx for sharing


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Here's my version of the Jasper 400 circle jig. Major difference is mine doesn't attach to the router. The hole in the center is 1/2" so I just install a 1/2" guide bushing and drop it in the hole. Nice because the cord doesn't wrap around the router while you are cutting the circle, the jig just spins around the guide bushing:smile:


How did you lay out the spiral?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> How did you lay out the spiral?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


I didn't on this one - I had a 400 and used it for a template for the holes. I mainly made it to get the bushing attachment method. With several routers, usually in various stages of setup for one job or the other, it seemed I was always tearing the one down to put the jig on it and then having to reset it up. By using the bushing method of attaching the router, any of the routers that take bushings could be used, not just the one with the right hole pattern. The added benefit was that I found, because the router bushing could rotate in the jig, the router orientation could be maintained and the cord didn't get wound around the router. 
The hole locations could be done in the shop also, just be a bit time consuming. You would need a series of concentric circles, 1/16" apart. Draw radial lines out and mark/drill the intersections. Actually, if I were to make one from scratch, I would probably use 1/8" interval circles based on a 1/4" bit, the 1/16" increments could be picked up by switching to a 3/8" bit . Would result in half the holes with the same results.:smile:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Very professional looking jig! Nice job.

I made one for smaller circles. I like the sliding pivot, for being able to cut any size circle.


----------

